# At This Moment - DADGAD Fingerstyle



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A Pat Kirtley tune that is just one of my favorites to play. Guitar tuning is DADGAD and i'm using a Collings 01A-SB......thanks for watching! 

YouTube - At This Moment (Collings 01A-SB) - cover by Tonedr


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice! Well played! 

I've just started dabbling in DADGAD tuning and love the sound.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

it is a very cool tuning - kind of gives you fresh ideas and voicings. All the best with your music,
dale


----------

